# [SOLVED] Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work



## RJEvans (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, here is my story. First, my Acer does not have eRecovery. I tried that already. I've done a system recovery to factory defaults once before, so that may have something to do with it.

Now, I have four disks, one is System, and the others are Recovery 1, 2 and 3. As with the instructions provided, I popped in my System disk first and it begins install, but before it asks to insert Recovery disk 1, it does says "recovery finished", boots up and installs additional components. Just to be sure, I popped in Recovery disk 1, but unfortunately, it won't autorun and I can't make it run, because for some reason my laptop can no longer read the .dat file. I think this may have to do with me uninstalling Nero, which associated this particular .dat file with a particular Nero program. Needless to say, I can't get it to run the recovery. I need a way for my system to read this .dat file and run the disk. As I said, I've done this before, so the fact that this is not working is beyond frustrating.

FYI, I have an Acer 5003WLMi.


----------



## RJEvans (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

Okay, let me make this simple, how do I get my laptop to read the .dat file on the recovery disk? If I could get it to read it, I could do a system recovery. This is now the only thing that is holding me back.

The file on Recover Disk 1 is RCD, then there is an Images folder with a whole bunch of unrecognizable files. The RCD file is a .dat file and I presume under normal circumstances, I just have to click on this file and the recovery will begin (I have done this before, but this time it is not working).


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

Did you try to boot from the recovery CD?


----------



## RJEvans (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

I tried to boot from the disk, but it did not work. Last time I did a recovery, I simply had to place the disk in and it will run.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

Have you tried F12 during startup so you can select boot device at startup?

When you say you 'just have to put the disc in and it will run'... do you mean you do that in Windows or at startup?


----------



## RJEvans (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

I tried F12, but nothing happened. I did F2 and set the CD-ROM to boot.

I booted from the System disk, it loaded the RAMDISK and then copied the files, but it then said Recovery finished. I clicked OK and the system restarts and then installs 12 additional components. Usually it asks for Recovery Disk 1. It did not. Now, when I put in Recovery Disk 1, it does not autorun and I can't get it to run. When I explore the files, all are unrecognizable. The .dat file, which I presume is the autorun file cannot open. The problem I'm having here is my system cannot read the .dat file, which means I cannot run the Recovery.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

Try the steps below:

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/tips/cd_autoplay_pro.htm


----------



## RJEvans (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

It says Windows cannot find GPEDIT.MSC. I did a search for it and got nothing.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

Try in your C:\WINDOWS\system32 folder... it should be there. I believe you are using XP Pro... correct?


----------



## RJEvans (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

I looked in system32 and did not find GPEDIT.MSC. I ran a search three times and did not find it. Clearly my system has gone all screwy.

I have Windows XP Home Edition SP3.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

Try TWEAKUI from here http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Open TweakUI expand My Computer, and then AutoPlay. Click on Drives and check only the drive (letter) that you want to AutoPlay. Click on Apply

If that does not work, try METHOD 2 from here:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330135


----------



## RJEvans (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

I tried those links and everything in them, but nothing. My laptop appears solid, but none of these solve my problems. When I pop in the disk, it still cannot read the .dat file and won't run. When I look in Properties in RCD file on the disk, it says DAT File, Opens with Unknown Applications.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

If AUTOPLAY is not working for you, try another recovery CD.


----------



## ozbird (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

Did you get a resolution to this? I now have the same problem? And I'm not techie enough to do some of the stuff you were talking about here.


----------



## RJEvans (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Acer Recovery CDs Won't Work*

No. I simply decided to use the Windows 7 beta as my primary OS for a while. I know it had to do with me installing Nero and not properly, or completely, uninstalling Nero. Then one day I decided to pop in my recovery disks and it worked. I'm baffled. Good luck.


----------

